# Dwight Howard trade idea



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tom Haberstroh came up with this hypothetical DHo trade: http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7993762/four-potential-dwight-howard-trades-make-sense-nba



> The deal: Blake Griffin, DeAndre Jordan, Mo Williams, Ryan Gomes and Eric Bledsoe to Orlando for Dwight Howard, Hedo Turkoglu and J.J. Redick.


The Clippers would wind up starting Redick, probably. I presume Caron Butler would continue to start with Turk as the 6th man. They wouldn't have any money to be players in free agency, so they'd have to work on resigning their own. If Billups retires, this would be the line-up.

PG Chris Paul/Mo Williams
SG JJ Redick/Nick Young
SF Caron Butler/Hedo Turkoglu
PF Kenyon Martin/Reggie Evans
C Dwight Howard/Kurt Thomas (or some other min level vet big man)

I like this line-up better than this past season's. What do you think?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Would LA really have to give up that much? I would think if Orlando was offered Griffin + the filler (Mo Williams) for Howard they'd take it and run. Giving up Turkoglu is pointless when you have a bigger contract in Jordan coming back.

Package Bledsoe and Jordan for something else.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

What are the other two scenarios? There's this one and you posted a Lakers one too, but the link says there are four.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Nick young and Eric bledsoe for Eric Gordon


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

NOFX22 said:


> Nick young and Eric bledsoe for Eric Gordon


Clearly coming from a Clipper point of view, pretty terrible offer. Clippers got Nick Young for scraps and I don't think he did all that much to increase his stock. Bledsoe did a lot of good things for his stock, but it was already fairly high. Definitely not high enough to swing something like this though, not even close.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would give up Griffin if that's what it took. I'd throw in Jordan because his contract is terrible and he can't really play the game. I wouldn't give up all that, because I don't have to. No one is offering a deal like that and until they do I wouldn't bid against myself. Mo and Bledsoe have a good deal of value.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Floods said:


> What are the other two scenarios? There's this one and you posted a Lakers one too, but the link says there are four.


The other two are horrible, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm curious.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

This deal can put Clippers into Lotto.

Example, Howard signs with Mavs after one year. Paul signs with Bobcats.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Dallas Mavericks
> The deal: Brook Lopez (signed), Shawn Marion, Rodrigue Beaubois, 2012 first-round pick, 2014 first for Howard and Davis


uke:


> Houston Rockets
> The deal: Kyle Lowry, Luis Scola, Kevin Martin, Chandler Parsons, 2012 first-round pick (from Knicks) for Howard and Turkoglu


Probably the most realist trade I could see happening out of the four.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I just don't see the Rockets giving up that much.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> I just don't see the Rockets giving up that much.


How come? They were really willing to pony up for Pau Gasol, and Dwight Howard is light years ahead of Pau in terms of talent/impact/value/production. I'm sure their metric ratings have Dwight highly ranked considering the massive impact he has on your defense, while also being a consistent 20+ guy on high percentages.

There is rumblings that, unless there's a coaching change, Lowry does not want to be a member of the Rockets next season. So yes his value is high, but you have a replacement already on the team (who might be a better fit with Dwight anyways) so he becomes expendable to an extent. Scola is a nice player, but in terms of long term value he can't be seen as a building block. Kevin Martin is a great SG when he's healthy and firing on all cylinders, but are you really not going to do the deal because there's an off chance K-Mart stays healthy and plays up to his numbers from 3 or 4 seasons ago? Parsons is a nice prospect, and that 1st rounder is probably close to the 20's next year (supposing they bring back Lin).

It certainly is a hefty price to pay for one player and a bad contract (though I'm sure Hedo has value to them based on metric stats, he seems to fit that mold because of his versatility), but that one player is a top 3 player on the league and far and away the most dominant player at his position.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Honestly, I'd gladly take any of those deals for Dwight. I want him gone no matter what it takes, but those deals all give the Magic pretty good value back.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Howard/????
?????/Patterson
Budinger/Turkolgu
Lee
Dragic/????

With a 14th pick as well to play with....................
I would try keep Lowry if I can and see how Howard recovers from his injury.
Throw in Andersen or even Big Baby and the Rockets probably do that trade.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

The Rockets would trade their whole team if they needed to. Remember the botched Paul-Pau trade this summer? Houston was willing to give up Scola, Martin, Dragic, Lee, and picks for Pau. They'd sell their soul for Dwight or any superstar for that matter.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't remember Lee being in that deal, but your point still may be valid.


----------

